# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  ماالذي ستقوله لو إلتقيت الملك فجأة ؟

## mylife079

قبل حوالي عام قام الباحثان المغربيان إبراهيم الشعبي وسعاد الاشهب بانجاز بحث ميداني جريء ومتميز يتناول رصد أجابة مشاركين مغاربة على أستمارة احتوت على سؤالين فقط هما : لو ألتقيت الملك محمد السادس ماذا ستطلب منه لنفسك أولا , ولتطور وبناء المغرب ثانيا .

كانت قضية أفتراضية ولكنها ذات دلالات واقعية أفاد بها 266 مواطنا مغربيا بحرية وصراحة عما سيقولون للملك في الشأن العام والخاص لو ألتقاه أي منهم فجأة , وبالنتيجة فان ذلك البحث الميداني نقل الصورة الحقيقية لهواجس المواطن المغربي والصورة الحقيقية لنبض الشارع المغربي وأتاح فرصة ثمينة للباحثين للتأمل في الشرائح الاجتماعية . 

وبدون حاجة الى مزيد من الشرح فقد لقى ذلك الاستبيان أهتماما كبيرا بين الاوساط السياسية والسلطات العليا في المغرب في حينه , وبدون شك فان نسخة من الدراسة التحليلية لنتائج الاستبيان قد وصلت الى مكتب الملك . 

ولأن الزمان الذي كان فيه الخلفاء الاوائل يتجولون في الاسواق ويسمعون من الناس مباشرة قد ولى لأسباب كثيرة ربما أهمها كثرة الناس الان وظروف الامن وتشعب مشاغل الدولة وتغير أنماط الحكام , والاستعاضة عن الاتصال المباشر بالناس بتقارير أجهزة الامن والصحف فان ما قام به الباحثان المغربيان يشكل أسلوبا جديدا يمكن أن يقدم للحاكم صورة أكثر دقة لما يريده الشعب منه . 

واذ أصبحت الصحافة الالكترونية الان حاجة يومية لشريحة كبيرة من الناس على أختلاف مستوياتهم فان بامكانها أن تطرح نفس الاسئلة التي طرحها ابراهيم الشعبي وسعاد الاشهب وتتلقى الاجابات وتنشرها مفتوحة أمام القراء . 

هنا في الاردن أسأل نفسي اليوم نفس الاسئلة فأفكر بما الذي سأقوله لجلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني لو ألتقيته فجأة يتمشى ذات صباح أو مساء ؟؟ ولنفرض أنه هو من بادرني بالسؤال عن رأيي بأحوال البلاد والعباد أو سألني ان كنت أطلب شيئا ؟؟ فماذا سأقول ؟؟ . 

ان للملوك رهبة ومهابة وقد لايجد المرء ماسيقوله وقد تتوقف الكلمات من جمال المفاجأة فتضيع فرصة قد لاتتكرر مرة ثانية , ومن هنا فان السؤال الافتراضي هو الذي يعكس الواقع بموضوعية .

فليسأل كل واحد منا نفسه وليستجمع أفكاره ويحدد بالضبط ماالذي سيقوله لجلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين اذا ماإلتقاه ذات يوم ؟؟ ماالذي ستطلبه لنفسك ؟؟ وماالذي ستقوله في الشأن العام للبلد ؟؟ أنها أسئلة لايسمح بها الا في عدد محدود من الدول العربية قد لاتتجاوز عدد أصابع اليد الواحدة , فانتهز الفرصة وقل لسيدنا ما تريد ..

----------


## mylife079

والله من جهتي انه رح تكون مفاجأة اكيد
بس والله شعور حلو 

يا ريت والله تيجي المفاجأة 

بدي ردود

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا سأقول لجلالة القائد المفدى ...

انت الأب و أنت المعلم وأنت الأخ و أنت القائد 

انت فارس الأردن الهاشمي ....  :SnipeR (69): 

عجز لساني عن الكلام ...
وعجزت اصابعي عن الكتابة ...
وعجز عقلي عن التفكير ...

فأنت الخير كل الخير يا ملك الخير   :SnipeR (69):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إذا شفت جلالة الملك رح أقلو إلي كل الشرف والفخر أكون من منتسبي القوات العامة الدرك تحت قيادك الحكيمة

----------


## mylife079

رح احكيله الله يديمك ذخر للوطن والمواطن 

واذا كان عندي مشكله اكيد رح احكيها

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سيدي الله يطول بعمرك

وافتخر امام الجميع بانني من ابناء بلدك

----------


## تاج النساء

الله يطول بعمرك واظل متواجد فوق روسنا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعا

----------

